# 2012 Specialized Road Shoes



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

So we have a thread on all the 2012 bikes, does anybody have any images of the other stuff for 2012? Particularly the range of road shoes (I need some new ones and would like to see if there's a style I should wait for, or go ahead and jump on a 2011), but also helmets, gloves, etc. 

For my part, here are some pics I did find. First, the throwback 74 shoes and gloves. The gloves are cow leather, but the shoes are real kangaroo leather upper with BOA closure and the same sole as the S-Works shoe. Pretty sweet looking, too rich for my blood in all likelihood.











Also, here is an interesting tri-specific shoe for fast transitions. Cool concept the with BOA closure of the heel.











The carbon Toupe saddle. Looks sweet. And light.











Finally, a new full-fingered glove. See the threads on the index finger and thumb? Metallic threads are woven in so that touchscreens like your smartphone will work even with the gloves on. They apparently have 3 models coming with this "works on a touchscreen" feature built-in.











So does anybody have images of the rest of the road shoe line, or other interesting items?


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have any pics, but man those shoes look awesome!


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone try on those shoes yet? I am in the market for a new pair and was going to go with one of the normal Specialized carbon shoes. I was born in 74 so might have to grab those for the fun of it!


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

sweet looking shoes but I wonder if they might be hot. I can only imagine what the kangaroo leather will do when it's 90 degrees and you have been riding for 4 hours!?!? Sweet looking shoes


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone know msrp on the 74 shoes?


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

My LBS told me they expect the 74 shoes to come in at an MSRP around $400... 

I really wanted them but that's about $200 more than I'm willing to spend.


----------

